# Perth Winter Open 2011



## TimMc (Feb 19, 2011)

After what I believe was a pretty good first competition (Perth Summer Open 2011) it might be time to start thinking about having another one. 

*Date*
Saturday the _TBC_ of July, 2011

*Time*
8am to 6pm?
(some organisers will be jet lagged and waking up at 5am lol)

*Events*
Here's an initial list of events being considered:

2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
4x4 Cube
5x5 Cube
Pyraminx
Rubik's Magic

Please post here if you'd like to see more events on the day.

*Venue*
UWA? TBC

*Organisational Team*
This is a chance for some Perth cubers to step up into an organising role. Myself and possibly some members of the RMIT Rubik's Cube Club will come along to help out but if you'd like to become familiar with what's required and how to run things easily feel free to reply.

If you've anything to contribute toward this competition (event preference, general help, sponsorship, venue etc) then please feel free to reply.

Tim.


----------



## deathspyke (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm all for it!


----------



## Dene (Jun 27, 2011)

Uh this thread was made in February man. It's not happening.


----------



## deathspyke (Jun 27, 2011)

oh. i just saw the date and my senses went into overdrive. ):

thanks heaps for pointing that out though!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 27, 2011)

deathspyke said:


> oh. i just saw the date and my senses went into overdrive. ):
> 
> thanks heaps for pointing that out though!


 
See the other Perth thread though, there's a potential 2 day one planned for December.


----------



## deathspyke (Jun 27, 2011)

yup just did. thanks Tim!


----------



## TimMc (Jul 3, 2011)

This thread can probably be closed...

Tim.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> See the other Perth thread though, there's a potential 2 day one planned for December.



what about any comps in NZ during december? i might be there, hopefully


----------

